# I don't know what to do!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So I can't decide who to breed this doe to. What do you guys think????? :whatgoat: I bred Mabelline to Legacy last year and she kidded a gorgeous doe kid that has been 1xGRCH. I'm loving her! She is in my sig;Lost Prairie VL Heartbreaker.

Doe:
Prairie Wood Sweet Mabelline 1xReserve JRCH, 1xReserve SR Champion
Sire: MCH/CH Flying Goat Jazzy Blues*S
Dam: Prairie Wood Choc O' Latte 1xJRCH

Bucks:
1. Olson Acres Valentinos Legacy
Sire: Dragonfly Mr. Irresistable*S http://www.olsonacres.com/Irresistable%20page.htm
Dam: Olson Acres MI Madonna http://www.olsonacres.com/Madonna%20Page.htm

2. Little Tots Estate Blueslegend
Sire: MCH Woodhaven Farms Luzifer Blue http://www.littletotsestate.com/srbucks.html (3rd buck down)
Dam: PGCH/MCH/CH SM3 Pines JurEn's Sugar Glider 2*M http://www.littletotsestate.com/champsrdoes.html (9th doe down)

3. SM3 Pines Avalanche http://www.mountaincountrynigerian.com/ ... type=large

Sire: PGCH/MCH/CH Little Tots Estate Thalictrum http://www.littletotsestate.com/srbucks.html (2nd buck down) 
Dam: PGCH/GCH SM3 Pines PT Tigress 2*M http://www.littletotsestate.com/champsrdoes.html (10th doe down)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is another pic of Mabel/Legacy's daugher Heartbreaker.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know enough about it to have an opinion, but you sure have a pretty doe. 

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you so much lissablack :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, a tough decision...... I don't know Nigerian bloodlines so I looked at the pictures. I am still liking Legacy. I love his Dam and Sire. They are striking and very correct. Just the way a dairy goat should be. I have to admit though the union between Mabel and Legend did produce a gorgeous girl though. So I guess you can't go wrong either way. What are you thinking that each buck will offer??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  We don't even have Avalanche yet (we are picking him up tomorrow) so although I love his build in the pic, I really don't know about him yet. I just love Heartbreaker AKA Moja and is tempting to repeat that cross again. Mabel needs tighter elbows and more depth of body IMO and Legacy is a much deeper bodied buck than Legend. Although Legend comes from a slow maturing line and I think he has lots to offer, I just like Legacy and find him more eye catching. I think that Moja is an improvment over her dam as far as conformation goes so that's a good sigh. I'm kinda thinking of breeding Mabel to Legacy but would like some more thoughts on it


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oops! Sign, no sigh


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I bred Mabelline to Olson Acres Valentinos Legacy yesterday  I told little Moja (Heartbreaker) that she was going to have some new brothers and sisters in a few months :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:clap: :hi5:  :applaud: 

That little Heartbreaker is just gorgeous -- you made a good decision!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What do I know, but I would say the BESSST bet would be Legacy-especially since they have already produced a winning combination...wowsers. I would say-congrats-you have a GREAT breeding on your hands and can't wait to see the kids!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> :clap: :hi5:  :applaud:
> 
> That little Heartbreaker is just gorgeous -- you made a good decision!


Thanks! :hug:



logansmommy7 said:


> What do I know, but I would say the BESSST bet would be Legacy-especially since they have already produced a winning combination...wowsers. I would say-congrats-you have a GREAT breeding on your hands and can't wait to see the kids!!!


I'm really excited about it! I can't wait to see them either, I'm hoping for a beautiful little doeling to keep! ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

You've got really nice animals, LP, and are certainly building a good name for yourself and your farm!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! Thanks! :hug: I just can't wait for next years kids! :leap: :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :bday: :clap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh goodie. I think you made a good choice. I really like Legacy, for some reason I was thinking that Heartbreaker was from Legend.....my mistake. So that being said I am happy that you bred to Legacy and hopefully you will get another beautiful girl from them.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Peggy! :hug: I really don't think that they will have this color, but I'm hoping for a soild buckskin doeling that it built just like Moja. That's the goal! :roll: Color does not matter (infact I really don't like flashy colors at all), but I sure do like a plain buckskin with a nice build :drool: :laugh:


----------

